# For sale Service manuals for 2014 Chevy Cruze



## GSXR (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi selling my service manuals there are 5 books total which cover 1.4l 1.8l and 2.0l diesel. They have anything you will need to know about your Cruze. Paid $400 for them just sold my Cruze diesel so no longer need them. Let me know if your interested want $300.


----------

